# 12 Volt Outlet



## jbjaw21 (Oct 27, 2005)

I have owned my Outback 5th wheel for a year. I have not been able find a 12 volt outlet anywhere on my Outback. I was wondering if anyone knows if there is a 12 volt outlet in my 5th wheel?

Thanks.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

i dont have a 5th but on my 23 mine is next to where i plug the TV cable into .. ut i do know that you are not the first to ask that question so let me search a little if no one else jumps in right away


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to the site.

I am sure someone will tell you exactly where it is but what model do you have?

The 12vdc outlet will be where ever the antenna signal amp power button is.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action

You should have a 12v outlet by every cable outlet. My 28 RSS has 2 of them. They look like a car cigarette lighter without the lighter.

Thor


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

I only have one in the 06' 27RSDS. it is by the cable hookup in the kitchen. The other cable hookup is in the back bedroom. I was surprised to find only a 110 plug for tv power by this outlet.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

My 2005 27RSDS is completely backwards from that. The 12 volt plug is in the bedroom next to the antenna booster switch.

The guy who installs the 12 volt plug must have gotten promoted to the kitchen!!!

Gary


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> My 2005 27RSDS is completely backwards from that. The 12 volt plug is in the bedroom next to the antenna booster switch.
> 
> The guy who installs the 12 volt plug must have gotten promoted to the kitchen!!!
> 
> ...


I don't know if my DW would consider being taken from the bedroom and put in the kitchen, a promotion.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Good point!!!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Fire44 said:
> 
> 
> > My 2005 27RSDS is completely backwards from that.Â The 12 volt plug is in the bedroom next to the antenna booster switch.
> ...


SIMCSATSLMAL (Sitting In My Chair Staring At The Screen Laughing My A.. Off)

Thor


----------



## jbjaw21 (Oct 27, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> I am sure someone will tell you exactly where it is but what model do you have?
> 
> ...


I have a 28 FRLS.


----------



## jbjaw21 (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for replying. I have searched high and low on my 28 frls and I have not found one. I have looked next to the cable outlets and have not found one. I am wondering if they forgot to install one on my 5th wheel.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Does your model have the antenna signal amp button, all the models I have seen had the 12V next to it...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Devildog said:


> Does your model have the antenna signal amp button, all the models I have seen had the 12V next to it...
> [snapback]61143[/snapback]​


In our OB, the 12 volt source and the amp are a single unit, with a splitter on the back for the input leads......

Steve


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

in my 28 FRLS is is mounted in the roof, right above the wardrobe closet. (it is a part of the plate with the cable booster switch, like others have mentioned)


----------

